# Is it me...



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Is it me or are Android manufacturers starting to get seriously afraid of rounded corners more than usual?

Look at the leaks of the new Nexus devices. They have damn near square corners! Talk about taking the fear of rounded corners to a whole new dimension!


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

It was ruled by California court (by a jury of people who dont understand anything technologically more significant than pressing the on button) that if a phone has rounded corners it is an exact copy of the iPhone and is thus infringing on Apple and their property.

Ok, I am paraphrasing that somewhat, but it is the basic principle of what happened. I also live in California so can freely bash on said residents


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think they are afraid, they just want to differentiate themselves from the market. Everyone else has rounded corners, so they want to be "unique" and go square. Except now that everyone is doing it, it's not really different anymore.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Hard edges aren't safe either! http://gizmodo.com/5942815/how-the-new-ipod-nano-copied-the-nokia-lumia-or-how-the-lumia-copied-the-ipod-nano


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

To be honest i think everyone makes to big of deal about apple suing. They made good decisions and patented as much as they could. Other OEM's it doesnt seem like, although i dont know for a fact, they have done the same. Apple wanted to protect its ass. If this was reverse and we were on the side of Google suing Apple over this stuff we would be laughing and loving it. I think the patents are a little to broad but in all honesty if anyone really thinks in the case of samsung should have won I dont agree with that. They have similar layouts to iphone in the stock launcher, similar designs, they did it to themselves. This is my opinion just making conversation so really hope everyone can take it like that and not bash me. I understand both sides, I am just more open minded and dont just sit on Android always. Just saying basically if we had all the patents we would all be laughing right now.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

The whole issue with the patent system is that our patent system is designed for mechanical devices and not software. They allow latents for anything at this point and they are two broad. Some of apples parents are indeed well justified and for those that infringe they should be sued. But many of their patents are for things they did not invent. Squares with rounded corners have been around for many many years before they released an iPhone. That patent should have been rejected on its face. Its not a valid patent as they did not create nor invent that. Now the iOS operating system is a good example of something that should be patented. Not every part of it but some. Until they fix the patent system we will continue to have these issues. As for the Samsung trial. That outcome was unreasonable. They was found to pay fines for devices they didn't infringe on. Then the jury foreman is suspected of providing undue influence on the other member. I'm not saying Samsung shouldn't have been sued or found guilty. I'm saying that the parts of that verdict was wrong and based on statements from the jury should he dismissed and retried.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> . Now the iOS operating system is a good example of something that should be patented


Most of it can't be patented (other than the interface and some additions under the hood) because it's prior art (since iOS and OSX are Unix based).


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> Most of it can't be patented (other than the interface and some additions under the hood) because it's prior art (since iOS and OSX are Unix based).


Yeah. That's kinda what I was thinking when I wrote it. That's why I added in part of it could be. It hit me about halfway through that sentence. Lol. Bad example


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> To be honest i think everyone makes to big of deal about apple suing. They made good decisions and patented as much as they could. Other OEM's it doesnt seem like, although i dont know for a fact, they have done the same. Apple wanted to protect its ass. If this was reverse and we were on the side of Google suing Apple over this stuff we would be laughing and loving it. I think the patents are a little to broad but in all honesty if anyone really thinks in the case of samsung should have won I dont agree with that. They have similar layouts to iphone in the stock launcher, similar designs, they did it to themselves. This is my opinion just making conversation so really hope everyone can take it like that and not bash me. I understand both sides, I am just more open minded and dont just sit on Android always. Just saying basically if we had all the patents we would all be laughing right now.


Not bashing, just conversing, but if Samsung or any company tried to patent round corners on a device i would consider it equally ridiculous. So now GE and other companies should be able to patent the first square shaped washer/dryer, or first one with a round door on it? Who has a patent on the first rectangular shaped bed? Cuz they'd be banking. Its a bit ridiculous IMHO.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I disagree with the "if the tables were turned" comment as well.
Google ha(s/d) a good thing going in that everything is open.
I don't think they would have minded in the slightest if their precious slide to unlock was forked into another operating system; even if it were legally bound as Google's property.
Now they have to fight back...and I sincerely hope they take a big step up in patenting their features/designs/everything and use said parents offensively.
It's getting out of hand.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I always use my parents offensively









But I concur.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Barf said:


> I always use my parents offensively
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Android...
Lrn2AutoCorrect. Especially when I'm speaking on your behalf!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Hahaha I know, thanks for the backup. This is inexcusable behaviour on apples part.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> Not bashing, just conversing, but if Samsung or any company tried to patent round corners on a device i would consider it equally ridiculous. So now GE and other companies should be able to patent the first square shaped washer/dryer, or first one with a round door on it? Who has a patent on the first rectangular shaped bed? Cuz they'd be banking. Its a bit ridiculous IMHO.


I get what your saying. It is ridiculous your right. I am someone who doesn't put all their marbles in one jar lol. I like to keep my mind open and I pick whatever suites my needs. You are someone who seems never to be in any bashing threads or whatever your cool a dude. I do agree with you I was more or less saying that everyone complains about this, even though it really hasn't affected much. Yeah the galaxy nexus was not allowed to be sold for what a week or two? Yeah that sucks but I'm saying if we were suing apple left and right we would really be laughing at them. Really though if someone has their mind made up on an iPhone unless Samsung or whoever put out an exact copy that just ran android and had some customization 9/10 their probably going to get the iPhone. Its just how it is I Dont think having a certain design similar is going to make someone side with Samsung over the iPhone or vice versa. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I hear ya. I feel what jubakuba said, if its something truly unique that apple actually created, I have no problem patenting and suing over it. Same goes for any company. I don't want their small screened shit phone anyhow lol.


----------

